# Pea Gravel around the house?



## Nexrus (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello,

Starting to have some issues with erosion around my house. It's possible in being paranoid but I want to do something about it if needed. It's a slab foundation. I was thinking of pea gravel around it? Can anyone advise if this is a good idea?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You would like to move water away from the house, just gravel will help keep it there..

Most time we see the brick set ona shelf in the foundation about 8" from the top of the foundation so the brick should be exposed to the bottom of the brick.

If you like gravel around the house. gig some dirt out and slope it away from the house place some plastic to keep that dirt dry cover that with the heavy landscape fabric and gravel over that. The real landscape fabric not the stuff from box stores.


----------



## Nexrus (Jan 15, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> You would like to move water away from the house, just gravel will help keep it there..
> 
> Most time we see the brick set ona shelf in the foundation about 8" from the top of the foundation so the brick should be exposed to the bottom of the brick.
> 
> If you like gravel around the house. gig some dirt out and slope it away from the house place some plastic to keep that dirt dry cover that with the heavy landscape fabric and gravel over that. The real landscape fabric not the stuff from box stores.


Thank you for the reply. Its not that I like gravel I was just trying to think of a way to help. Is it anything to be concerned about as is? If not, I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO the biggest benefit of adding pea gravel around the perimeter of the house is less weedeating :biggrin2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Landscape should slope away from the house. water gets thru the brick and needs to drain out the bottom or thru weep hole along the bottom row between the brick. so that might be looked at. solve a problem years before it take hold. Weep holes can be a highway for insects and weed growth.


----------



## Nexrus (Jan 15, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Landscape should slope away from the house. water gets thru the brick and needs to drain out the bottom or thru weep hole along the bottom row between the brick. so that might be looked at. solve a problem years before it take hold. Weep holes can be a highway for insects and weed growth.


I had planned on sowing some grass in the fall. I guess I could slope some dirt away from the house and just sow grass there?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Nexrus said:


> I had planned on sowing some grass in the fall. I guess I could slope some dirt away from the house and just sow grass there?


This is what I would do, BUT after two other steps. First, you should find weeps along the bottom row of bricks, mesh in place of some of the vertical mortar joints, where moisture can escape, and you do not want to block those. Second, bricks are not impervious, so I would dig back the soil and apply a sealant from where the soil will start down. Then proceed with your plan.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd sure consult some *local* builders in your area.

While the above advice is generally correct in most locals, there are some clays or earth that actually need some moisture and I've read some places that use a drip system for their foundation.

This probably is not your situation, but local issues / applications can often require different treatments (or none).

We don't even know where you are from.


----------

